# Festivus



## JM (Dec 19, 2008)

[video=youtube;HQFLqMyo0fo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQFLqMyo0fo[/video]


----------



## matt01 (Dec 19, 2008)

Festivus

A beautiful day comes to a crashing end with the memory of that horrible show. Sorry, but _Seinfeld_ was as dumb as TV gets.


----------



## JM (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey, at least Festivus is a holiday that has a name!!!....unlike what Christmas has evolved into, that being a nameless holiday....(I say this as a result of how many countless times one is greeted by the words "happy holidays", or some other reference that uses the plain generic word "holiday" during the "former that was" Christmas season.)
When someone wishes me a "happy holiday", I think to myself, "no thanks, why should I care about your nameless holiday... if it does not have even enough value to have a name, then it has no value to me". Now if someone wishes me a "Merry Christmas", then I have something to celebrate...


----------



## Staphlobob (Dec 20, 2008)

From what I understand, Seinfeld was not a "take it or leave it" kind of program. Rather, it produced an "I love it" or "I hate it" response. The first time I ever watched it I knew I would love it. My wife was just the opposite.

Being a show about nothing, I also heard that many Europeans had a hard time understanding what it was about and why it was so popular.

"Festivus" was a classic.


----------



## Poimen (Dec 20, 2008)

"As I reigned blows upon him I realized there had to be another way!"


----------



## cbryant (Dec 20, 2008)

"It's another Festivus miracle!"


----------



## Devin (Dec 20, 2008)

"I got a lot of problems with you people!...And now you're going to hear about it..."


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Dec 20, 2008)

I love Seinfeld.


----------



## PastorSBC (Dec 20, 2008)

Is it time for the feats of strength?

-----Added 12/20/2008 at 03:41:15 EST-----


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Dec 20, 2008)

In Thailand they celebrate various days associated with events in the lives of members of the royal family. Although these didn't mean much to me and I usually didn't understand what was going on, for the thirteen months I lived there during the early 70's, I still enjoyed the time off from regular routine.

So, when the western world, and an increasing part of the non-western world, takes note of the winter solstice, anciently associated with the pagan Roman god of agriculture, Saturn (December 17th), and Ops, the goddess of plenty and partner of Saturn (December 19th), followed by the feast of Opalia (December 19th and 20th), and the celebration of _Sol Invicta_, the Unconquered Sun (December 25th), since connected with the equally unwarranted idolatrous remembrance of the popish mass of Christ, I make the most of the relaxed schedule, broken routine, and opportunity to enjoy time with family, much as I did the holidays of a Buddhist monarchy in southeast Asia. 

So, may everyone enjoy this seasonal cultural celebration much as one might take note of the mythical Sadie Hawkins or Great Pumpkin days. Ops, I forgot to send my Saturnalia cards and drink a toast to _Sol Invicta_! Remember Linus said, "There are three things I have learned never to discuss with people: religion, politics, and the Great Pumpkin."

I’m taking a week of study leave from the middle of next week until the new year to watch the days grow longer and observe the bright planets of Jupiter and Venus in the southwestern evening sky, while I sip red wine and munch Norwegian cheese and homemade sourdough around my Chanukah tree. Happy Festivus to all; but, more important, “Call the Sabbath a delight.”


----------

